# Midnites First Obedience Class



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Yesterday I took Midnite to get evaluated by a trainer that was close to where I moved. She was really nice on the phone, but I didn't like her when we met in person. She said that Midnite was not aggressive but couldn't be in a class the way he reacts(they brought out another dog). I do understand this, but I also know that he won't ever learn if he is not exposed to those situations. She offered private training at $175 per 1.5 hour session. I said okay that doesn't sound to bad. But like I said I wasn't fond of her. So as I'm driving I realize there is a GSD Club in the same town, I went but nobody was there, so I called and left a message. They called back and suggested I bring him in at 11 which was puppy class then stay for regular class. When we walked in there were lots of puppies and not a peep out of him. Went outside and walked him, not a peep. Then the guy I spoke with came with his two, still not a peep. He came to Midnite and had him focused in seconds. We went in and watched the whole puppy class then did a class and not a peep out of him. He sat by my side with dogs right next to him and walking past him. They said he would be moving up quickly. I am VERY proud of him:hug: I felt very comfortable there and I like the people a lot.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Wow! That is awesome you found someone else. Defiantly not a good sign if you get bad vibes from someone. Sounds like the dogs at the GSD Club that he had with him, were very stable, maybe Midnite sensed this? 
I hope that you cancel the other lady for 175/1.5 hours and go with this GSD Club! :fingerscrossed: (I am envious, i wish there was one near me)


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Sounds like you found a good place to work with you. You probably wouldn't have succeeded with the woman simply because there was not a good connection.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Good for you for finding another (better?) place to train. It's crazy how many different trainers/methods/clubs/classes are out there. The more you look, the better the classes you end up attending!

:thumbup:


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

And get this...it's $6.00 a class. I can become a member for $75.00 a year and do as many classes with both the GSD'S. All I have to do is get them registered with AKC to do the membership. Once I do the membership I can bring the Golden's and they are $3 a class. They fitted Midnite for a prong and I bought it, Midnite did manage to get it off when we got home, I'll have to look into that one. Most of the dogs were stable and if one wasn't the owners were real good about letting people know. The trainer reminded me of the trainer I used and loved before I moved. The biggest thing is that they understand the breed and they have experience with training them. I like the methods they use, both positive and prong if needed. There was a couple older ladies there that were on the meaner side with training their dogs, but that isn't my concern.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

glad you found something BETTER suited for midnite!

I was going to say, if you didn't like the trainer, go elsewhere, when I continued reading, saw that you did!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Fantastic! That's great news


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I wasn't fond of the first GSD club I went to and even less fond of the people. I was really afraid to try another GSD club, but I had to something, because Midnite wouldn't be allowed anywhere else I can't wait to see how he progresses. I'm going to be busy busy busy. I already signed up the puppy for classes somewhere else and I was going to cancel and go to this place, but I don't have the resources to bring both the puppy and Midnite(classes are back to back) at the same time. I'm really glad that I didn't let the first experience at the other club ruin this one. I now feel like I found a place that all of my dogs and I can grow with.:happyboogie:


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Don't forget to post pics of him on graduation day.


----------

